

Traitorous eight - _RPM
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Traitorous_eight

======
greenyoda
That distinguished list of people who left Shockley Semiconductor Laboratory
in 1957 includes Gordon Moore, famous for Moore's Law (and other little
things, like co-founding Intel).

------
_RPM
"After learning some of the tricks of the trade, some people think they know
the trade." \- Eugene_Kleiner

